# Lots of used machines at Sears



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

They have a heap of used lawn tracotrs from the LT (?) series up to the DYT (?) and the large DT ? 5000 series...I am not sure on my prefix's for these machines as I am not a Sears fan by any means so I paid very little attention to the series, but mainly looked em all over while I was outside having a smoke while the wife was busy spending money in the Mall......There was 16 of ther DT or would that be GT5000 series, with engines from Briggs to Kohlers in them........right at 20 smaller model tractors, a heap of push mowers and enough gen sets to choke a mule..........all were used, and the use was readily apparent.........One in particular had rear tires that was just about bald, and how that ever managed to happen is beyond me......It takes many many years to wear tread off a L & G tractor but this one barely had the paint burnt off the muffler and its rear tires were BALD................some had sleeve hitches others had bumpers.

Just looking at the gen sets which I was interested in but would probably not buy Crapsman anyhow, all were ewquipped with Robin engines and of 18 hp for the most part.........and they all had tags on them abaout parts on order or having been repaired........just looking at the sets you could see all of them were worked on in the generator section not the engine.......

Heck Sears even had a section full of used and returned gas grills, and patio furniture........and even three 10 inch table saws...............It makes you wonder why so much equipment and just at this one store was returned......I suspect the gen sets were bought during hurricane season and probably sabotaged to screw em up one way or another and have sears take em back........but eventually the costs are being paid by dedicated consumers as its added to stock to make up for losses as such weather its a gal of paint or a screwdriver, they will make their money back and dedicated Sears buyers will pay for it in the long run........This Sears actually had more used returned repaired items than Home depot, which usually has the entire front of the store ouside lined up with all kinds of repaired and returned powewr equipment from paint sprayers to compressors to lawn mowers......And the local Wal MArt that last year had all those Stanley brand and MUrry L & G tractors setting outside in the weather for god only know how long that actually re-spraypainted them in the garden area, well I think 99% of them are still setting there faded once again and marked way way down in price......do you think they will ever sell these machines or will they just be a rust spot on the pavement someday after they rust away?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Was at my Sears a week ago, and they had 4-5 used tractors out. There was two GT5000's, and wile they did not look new, they were not bad. Problem was they were only a few hundred less then the new ones inside.   Would you save 2-4 hundred to get a used, probably defective tracttor over a new one??


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

I saw one at Sears Liquidation in Brampton Ontario, that had over 300 hours on it last year. It must have been used commercially. I have heard guys do that at Home Depot, rent (buy??) stuff,extra tractors,trimmers etc then return it at the end of the season. I know the customer is supposed to be always right , but when are those guys going to wisen up.


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

I have to wonder if Sears liberal return policies and some of their sales people are'nt both to blame for a lot of the returns.I also saw some of the returned machinery.Every one of them looked terrible!! Every one was filthy,and some even had large rust spots on top of the decks
When I was trying to decide which tractor to buy,the salesman told me 2 or 3 times,that I could use it for 1 year and 364 days and then exchange it for a new one.He said I would'nt even have to give a reason,just tell Sears I was'nt happy with it.If what he told me is true I can see why Sears is wide open for abuse!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. T _
> *I have to wonder if Sears liberal return policies and some of their sales people are'nt both to blame for a lot of the returns.I also saw some of the returned machinery.Every one of them looked terrible!! Every one was filthy,and some even had large rust spots on top of the decks
> When I was trying to decide which tractor to buy,the salesman told me 2 or 3 times,that I could use it for 1 year and 364 days and then exchange it for a new one.He said I would'nt even have to give a reason,just tell Sears I was'nt happy with it.If what he told me is true I can see why Sears is wide open for abuse!! *


If thats the case for all these used machines and their liberal return no questions asked policy, one would never have a need to worry how long a warranty period is, just keep returning the machines a week or so before the 2 year period ran out........As dishonest as it appears, I am sure there are many ut there that do exactly this......Just like the 1 year commercial vrs 2 year residential warranty, just how does a dealer know what environement a machine is used in. I am residential, but probably use my machine as much as a commercial user would............I would think it would be awfully hard to keep track of this in most caes especially in large cities and all the fly by night lawn cutter out there to day that just haul their machines to various jobs, and have no yellow page advertising or company names on their vehicles.......this area is full of no name grass cutters......but they are always very busy.


----------

